# Question about the Wahl Moser Mini Arco!



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I've heard great things about this clipper, as well as the larger SE one. My question is...can I use the mini clipper on the entire groom on a miniature poodle, or is it more for just the face, feet and fanny?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

You would only be able to use this one for FFT - it comes with a small blade that is like a 30 blade. That's all that fits it. I have this little clipper and it's big brother - the Wahl Arco Moser - and love them both. I use the mini Arco for Vinnie's feet (with the hair) because I like the size of the clippers. I use the Arco Moser for face, tail and ears (it has an adjustable blade - 9, 10, 15, 30, 40). I also have an Andis that I use with my Walh SS combs if I am taking off a lot of hair. I like them all and they each serve a purpose that they other does not cover. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, I was afraid of that. Just trying to save a buck. lol I actually found the Wahl Moser Arco SE on Amazon for $99 with free shipping, so jumped on that.

Thanks for the advice, Agility.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

sandooch said:


> Yeah, I was afraid of that. Just trying to save a buck. lol I actually found the Wahl Moser Arco SE on Amazon for $99 with free shipping, so jumped on that.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Agility.


You will really like it. It comes with two batteries and I really like that. I bought an extra blade for mine to have a spare. They tell you that you need to replace the blades rather than sharpening them, but I took one of mine to a show last year and asked a vendor if he would sharpen it. He told me he would sharpen those blades, but they could not be sharpened too many times. I told him to give it a try and I was just prepared to just buy a new one if it couldn't be done. It worked for him just fine. I'll try it again this fall, but may have to replace rather than sharpen.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm...I wonder why he said they couldn't be sharpened too many times. How often would you say they would need to be sharpened or replaced?

I can't wait to get this clipper after hearing so many great things about it. I bought a $65 Andis one a couple months ago, and after one use it never worked the same. I was really disappointed.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have had my mini arco for almost two years and it's a great little clipper. 

I don't think it was the vendor that told me it could not be sharpened as I went there with the idea that it could not be done. I had read something somewhere. But, he told me that there is a part that will sometimes break when you either take them apart to be sharpened or during the sharpening process - can't remember for sure. 

I go to a large conformation show every fall and I take my blades/shears with me to have them sharpened. I only groom one dog about every 2-3 weeks and I don't have any problems with dull blades/shears in between, but I NEVER use my grooming supplies on dirty hair.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I have had my Wahl Moser Arco SE for about 6 years now and I still love it to bits. I use it for my Yorkie and FFT / detail work on 2 standards. It is fairly quiet, very light and the vibrration is minimal. 


I use the Oster A5 on the spoo torsos though. I think that the Oster is more powerful and gives a closer shave if desired but it is so darn heavy and loud - plus it gets hot quickly so I have to change blades often to avoid burns.

I think that you'll be pleased with the Moser


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. They've been very informative and have made me feel like I made a good decision buying this clipper.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have both. The Mini I got for the purpose of doing toy/small dogs pads, ears, under eyes & for the Poo or clean shaven breeds the lip line & to edge out lines. I have had them for a few months & fell in love with the light weight, smoothness of clipping, low noise level, cord/cordless & the blade pops off to clean the blade NO SCREWS. So, I debated with a larger version of Wahl's the Moser, Bravura or the Chromodo & then the Speed Feed. They are all pretty much the same. Some have more Torque, etc... But one needs to look at one wants it for. For me I just wanted to neaten up the face with a #15 & the Sani as well, & to block for my scissor work. I decided on the Moser full size & have only had it this week but am loving it totally & completly. It was the right decision for my. My 2 roomates here at Atlanta Pet Fair have the Bravura full size & the Mini size really like theirs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm..I wonder if this is what my groomer ordered me!? 

I have been using my mom's old Oster A5 two speed for FFT on the poodles and it has been a struggle because it is so huge and heats up fast. My groomer went ahead and placed an order for a cordless Wahl for me - the exact same one she uses for grooming FFT on my poodles. It is about $124 she said and comes with one adjustable blade.


----------

